# General 350 manual riving knfie



## LittleBlackDuck

Love the concept of a riving knife that moves with the blade. The fact that you've found one that fits your saw makes me green with envy. You are lucky you can liaise with the manufacturer about modifications (if/as required).

As you mentioned that the *rk* (*r*iving *k*nife) is easily remover/re-attached, would there be any chance of the manufacturer supplying a thin *rk*... might be cheaper than a new blade and you'll be able to maintain the versatility of thin kerfs…

Must admit that while I'm a "fan" of the benefits of a dust hood (more on the line of safety than dust collection), often they are more a hindrance than a benefit (I do say that with reservation), mine is attached to my spliter so when I take off the hood, I also removed the spliter… a separate 3rd. party spliter on a shop made ZCI was my compromise.

Still, great example for the nipper.


----------



## NormG

Great safety feature, thank you for the input


----------



## eruby

Wanted to fully concur with this review. I finally got around to setting up my table saw again after moving and upgraded the guard from stock to this for my Delta 36-979. The part that takes getting used to is adjusting the height of the knife manually anytime I need to change the blade height. The knife does not travel up and down with the blade. Customer service was top notch. 
They do offer separate knives and I am considering getting a thin kerf knife so I can use the setup with my thin kerf blade.


----------



## Shark_Guard

Thanks for the kind words guys. Let me know if you all need a thinner knife and we can make it happen. With all of the covid shutdown we got slammed with emails and calls. So much so that some emails didn't go through I am finding out, and even the phone system failed us numerous times. To say the least, communication issues have been tough the last few months but I think it is all sorted out. If anyone doesn't get a speedy reply, look on the website and text me at that number. If I'm vertical and have a signal I'll answer right away. Lee and I have toiled over the past few decades to build a quality product that can help these old saws be safe and collect the dust. We had our own kickbacks and dust issues at one time as well. This was built out of necessity. I haven't looked at the reviews in the past few months but I'm glad I did. Totally uplifting. Our customers' feedback is what helps us improve. Thanks so much for supporting our family.

Ron


----------



## Shark_Guard

Oh and I am envious of the 350 by the way. If I could find one locally I would buy it in a heartbeat. The closest one I have found to tinker with is in Atlanta over 300 miles away. They are very rare on the gulf coast to say the least. The General 350, Older Delta Unisaw, and Powermatic 66 are by far the most well built and simplest machines out there today and none are being produced anymore which is a shame.


----------



## therealSteveN

Insane. I am here every day, and didn't see this, and didn't know a RK had been made for the 350. I had Lee, bless his soul, make me a Shark for it back when I got it, and back then there wasn't a RK, save Bob Ross's RK, bless Bob's soul as well. I'll have to get Ron to making an RK for me.

Belated thanks DalyArcher for posting.


----------



## mklick1

DalyArcher,

Hello there. I was wondering if you could elaborate on the slight table saw modification that had been made to accommodate the installation of the RK. Did it involve drilling? Thanks


----------

